# Summer ID camps for high level U15 DD



## sdb (Mar 26, 2021)

Any recommendations for high quality ID camps outside of SoCal (Northeast, South) for summer 2021? Not necessarily with an eye towards being recruited so you don't have to tell me that it's rare to get recruited out of a camp, but good curriculum, competitive environment, nice location and attended by multiple schools just in case.


----------



## Giesbock (Mar 27, 2021)

SoccerMasters does a great job.  Small group format that blends instructional training, small and full field scrimmages.  Top academic and soccer programs represented. Overhead live camera operators.  Our daughter has made some good connections with coaches.


----------

